# XBOX Live causes router to crash



## Sabin8 (Jul 27, 2008)

My roomate just got Xbox Live a couple days ago. Anyways he hooked it up to our CG814GCMR Netgear router, and periodically it will cause the whole router network to crash meaning my computer also connected to it, will lose internet for a brief period of time as well. It is very VERY frustrating and :upset: it is just a massive pain in the ***, i don't get how being on XBOX Live can cause the router itself to crash. I will get internet back after about a minute, but it's annoying.


----------



## Ageclipsegt (Jan 11, 2007)

Netgear is the biggest pile of **** I've ever had the misfortune of dealing with. I had the white netgear modem/router combo (to cut down on components and simplify my setup, or so I thought...) but XBL did the same thing to me. Under load, trying to connect to a game (forget hosting altogether), the modem/router would DISCONNECT COMPLETELY instead of just lagging, and I would lose internet connection COMPLETELY for about 5 minutes.

There is no working around it, it's just plain garbage. Get yourself a separate Modem and a good Linksys wireless router and be done with that mess. That's what I did, never looked back.


----------



## Sabin8 (Jul 27, 2008)

That's seriously the best advice i've heard from any1, all i ever get is 'open your ports, blah blah blah. You know how many times i've tried that?! I've been contimplating buying a new router, and you just helped me confirm that, thank you..........Netgear is crap, especially try talking to their customer service:upset:


----------



## Sabin8 (Jul 27, 2008)

Any1 have a suggestion for a good cable modem router??? preferribly wireless


----------



## VanHeezy18 (Sep 2, 2008)

amen to that. I've had the same problem as well, playing Halo 3 online and it has made me so ANGRY. So the next step is just to get a whole new wireless network isn't it? Curse you Netgear!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

First off, please lose the profanity, this is a family oriented site.


Before throwing more money at it, have you done the following steps?


Update the firmware to the latest version available on the manufacturer's site.
Reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigure.


----------

